# sram shifters in the wet



## ACW (23 Aug 2009)

Hi all
next problem is sram shifters in the wet. it was raining hard this morning and after 45 minutes riding my hands and the grips were soaking wet and i couldn't shift onto the big ring. i think the problem is compounded by having a tortuous rout for the cable. tight turn down through the stem tube out and then under the bike then another tight turn to the mech
any ideas?
would gloves help or should i consider a set of thumb shifters, will shimano shifters work with a sram front mech.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## bonj2 (23 Aug 2009)

I'm presuming the reason you couldn't shift is 'cos it was too stiff and your hands kept slipping off:

Firstly you should route it correctly so that there are no tight turns. (and don't say 'but that's not possible on my bike' cos it must be 

But then, and this is important - you need to make sure the cable is routed correctly where it is bolted onto the front mech. It may be that you've got it coming up the inside of the bolt, when it should be coming up the outside, and it may be that there's a little tab which it can go one side of or the other. Look where the pivot is - if it's too stiff, you've more than likely got the cable contacting the mech too close to the pivot. 
It can be easy not to realise this matters, but it does matter a lot.

Shimano shifters should work with a sram front mech, although you should get it set up correctly because sram shifters do work smoothly when set up correctly, and shimano are unlikely to be any better if they're not set up correctly either.

If you're still in doubt post pics of where you think the cable routing isn't very good, and of where the cable is bolted on the front mech.


----------



## yenrod (23 Aug 2009)

ACW said:


> Hi all
> next problem is sram shifters in the wet. it was raining hard this morning and after 45 minutes riding my hands and the grips were soaking wet and i couldn't shift onto the big ring. i think the problem is compounded by having a tortuous rout for the cable. tight turn down through the stem tube out and then under the bike then another tight turn to the mech
> any ideas?
> would gloves help or should i consider a set of thumb shifters, will shimano shifters work with a sram front mech.
> ...



Why couldnt you shift - was it wet? as in slippy?


----------



## ACW (24 Aug 2009)

yes, hands soaking, grips soaking, and raining so hard that i had nothing dry to dry them with!
thanks for the hint on cable routing, cable on the outside of the bolt.
i will have a go later on with re routing the cable.

Andy


----------



## bonj2 (24 Aug 2009)

ACW said:


> yes, hands soaking, grips soaking, and raining so hard that i had nothing dry to dry them with!
> thanks for the hint on cable routing, cable on the outside of the bolt.
> i will have a go later on with re routing the cable.
> 
> Andy



another thing to try is make sure the mech can move freely on its own. With the cable disconnected, make sure you can move it freely with your hand. The spring is fairly strong, but not so strong you can't move it with your hand, and there should be no grating/inconsistent resistance.


----------



## squeaker (24 Aug 2009)

*Use track mits*



ACW said:


> would gloves help


Yes, IME: I always wear track mits, whatever bike/trike I ride.


----------



## byegad (24 Aug 2009)

Bar end changers are the dog's whatsits! I use them on both my recumbent trikes and they are just so easy. I never liked the twist grip change on DFs but recumbent bar positions tend to make the angle and/or orientation wrong for an easy change with twisters.


----------



## Fiona N (24 Aug 2009)

Absolutely agree with Byegad - I got RSI from twist changers on the USS on the Speedmachine before it was changed to bar-end levers. The bit you twist to change is in the wrong place on USS, being below your hand - so you're trying to grip it with your little finger instead of thumb and first finger. Is this the set-up you've got? Horrible - get bar end levers


----------



## bonj2 (24 Aug 2009)

oh twisters, i see - that would explain it. You didn't say that in the originl post. What's wrong with thumb shifters?


----------



## ACW (24 Aug 2009)

bar end levers wouldn't work as would have to shift them with my palm. see photos




[/IMG]

hope that helps, main problem i see is the rather tight bend at the base of the stem tube and the exit at the bars.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## squeaker (25 Aug 2009)

ACW said:


> main problem i see is the rather tight bend at the base of the stem tube and the exit at the bars


Bar end bend looks OK, but the one just above the forks looks nasty - some creativity required, methinks!


----------



## byegad (25 Aug 2009)

Why not fit stubby bar ends? I found some only a couple of inches long for a folder some years ago, you could alyays buy longer ones and cut them down. Then fit the bar end changers to them.

Alternatively try using thumb abd finger trigger shifters.


----------



## ACW (28 Aug 2009)

Stubby bar ends are a good idea, raining this morning so i will try some old cycling mits.

Andy


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Sep 2009)

I've had the same problem with grip shifts (also SRAM) on my Trice. I don't wear gloves usually when riding but if it starts to rain heavily I do put them on to help with gear changing. A recent service and renewal of cables has helped, but I think it would often still be a problem in heavy rain.

Knowing what I now know, I'd have bar ends - but I didn't know that at the time of ordering the trike!


----------



## Beardie (11 Sep 2009)

I've had trouble with the twistgrips on my Linear and am thinking of replacing them with rapid-fire shifters. Thing is, they might be a bit vulnerable when it's dismantled and in its bike bag on the train. Twist grips are at least bombproof.


----------



## ACW (12 Sep 2009)

the weather has improved considerably so i have not bothered doing anything with it. bit worried that if i change anything i will make it worse! i will keep my eye open for a thumb shifter on e bay.

Andy


----------

